# Can I fit 31 outlaws



## 16scrammy (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, newbie to the forum here. I just ordered the superatv control high clearance control arms with 2 inch lift (with rhino axles). I was wondering if I can fit 31 outlaws some how. 
I'm about to purchase the clutch kit and would like to dial it in perfect. 
Anyone that has ran these before let me know something. I don't mind if I have to trim a small bit of fender. Also for now this will be stock wheels if that concerns anyone. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What they going on?


----------



## 16scrammy (Jun 27, 2014)

Scrambler 1k. I wasnt sure and ended up getting the 29.5 terms. I didn't want to be cutting really or hitting the plastics anywhere.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They should have fit no problems. But you'll like the terms.


----------

